# Brammo gets to race against gas bikes



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Good
this is what Ive been pitching for since the start of electric bike racing down
here. Its just that we were never fast enough to run with the gas bikes....
untill now.
It suits the logistics of running the race day, you dont have to create an extra race which just crams the schedule.


----------

